# Freeze dried Recommendations



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any recommendations for freeze dried raw that they have used and like? I have done NV freeze dried medallions and might use those but wanted to get any other recommendations as well. I usually do Sojos when we are traveling and about once a week at home to keep them used to it. But I am going to be traveling some more and a fridge and a cooler isn't always easy so wanted to get some and get Dasher used to some of the freeze dried products as well. He can be a picky eater and I will admit going to the grocery store the last agility trip to get him a chicken thigh


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I was given a sample of Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried beef dinner. That's the only freeze-dried raw we've tried. Tori wouldn't eat it. But, she didn't care much for their regular raw either.

I'll be watching to see what others recommend.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Both Luna and Dickson tried Stella and Chewy's freeze dried Beef treats, Duck treats and the Duck dinner. They're not too crazy about the beef, but they love the duck. I found it accidentally, and wanted to try it. I thought it would be great for those trips or times when you don't have time or the resources for travelling with raw, or run out of raw. Also, with the hot weather, the treats have been helpful instead of carrying a small ice pack in my doggie treat pouch to help keep their treats cool (liverwurst, roast beef, chicken). Stella and Chewy I think also has a chicken, but I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Gabby ate the S&C chicken freeze dried when we went to Kathy's a few weeks ago. She liked it, but, then again Gabby will eat anything! Lulu and Vinny also tried a sample of it and also ate it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks. I ordered a small bag of the Stella and Chewys, a bag of NV, and a bag of Dr. Harvey's tripe so I will let you know the results!


----------



## colettepycha (May 8, 2010)

Raja--my 10mo old Hav--has been fussy about dog food/loves people food...after rejecting wellness, inova and others i stumbled upon Stella and Chewey's freeze dried--she loves the duck, likes the lamb, snubs the chicken.....it's good quality....colette


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

All our guys eat the Stella and Chewy's, either lamb or chicken, with the plain Sojos, like its going out of style! Then, if I'm in a hurry, I just throw them each a medallion or two, and they are good to go. They NEVER leave a crumb!! Of course, mine act like a wolf pack that doesn't know when they are gonna get a meal again. LOL At this point, half of them would eat cardboard if they thought someone else was gonna get it. *grin*

Good luck! Let us know how you like them!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I had Dash for 5 days without his regular food. I did take some chicken wings for the first few days in the cooler to make sure he was getting some bone ratio. I will say the tripe probably wins overall. Dash does love stinky tripe. But too much tripe is a very bad thing  But then ranked the NV and then stellas. Stellas like their raw seems to have a lot of fruit in it (you can smell the fruit). Dash ate it right up and it does hydrate well with warm water. Dora picked at it and even let Dash come over and steal some. I will say that my dogs won't eat the stellas frozen raw but they will eat the dehydrated.

The great thing is with the dehydrated it is a treat as well as meal time when you are on the go!


----------

